

Ask HN: more automation or integration in Email - filvdg

Like a number of other companies we are building a product around email handeling, 
especially for people interacting with customers ...<p>question is : what would provide more value ?<p>- saving 20% effort by auto qualifying email (doing a better job tracking conversations)<p>- allowing for an email client to (better)integrate with ERP tools ... saving time in looking up data<p>what would you prefer and why ?
======
hardwaresofton
Though I'm not necessarily a proponent of automation or integration of sending
emails (getting ridiculous amounts of auto-generated/useless email is pretty
prevalent at many companies, and I certainly don't like it, nor think it is
effective), I think tracking the flow of conversation is very important.

Especially when it comes to customers, keeping in mind everything the customer
has communicated and having it at arms reach is very important, and also
probably fosters some feeling that someone is looking at their case
personally, and has been paying close attention to the back and forth (even
when you haven't).

